# Show us your straps!



## Chibatastic

As I opened the shipping box to my new black sport band, I decided to start this thread.
These Apple straps are damn entertaining and yes, I am bored! So show me your *Apple watch* straps!! Both OEM and aftermarket, what collection have you amassed? Which is your favourite and which do you wear most?

Here's mine.










From left to right; 
Apple *Sport black* with Space Grey pin. Not sure if this has the DLC coating apple uses on their other ss stuff.. After I'm done typing this I'll even open the box ;-)
Moko *black* milanese loop. I was going to purchase OEM but it scratches the watch. 
Moko *purple* sports strap. Bought this one as the colour is a perfect shade of purple. Not as well made as Apple but for 10$...
Apple *S*p*o*r*t* w*h*i*t*e. This one came with my gen zero and has been worn the most. As you can see it still looks almost new which is surprising.
Hirsch *Heritage 22mm*. Thick heavily padded with supple brown leather. you can see a bit of space on either end of the bar because of the strap's width falls a bit short. It's a shame Hirsch doesn't make 23.5mm?
Hirsch *Rally **Natural** Leather** Racing** 22mm*. This one gets a lot of complements when I wear it. Both straps are from our sponsor @ Watch Obsession.
Apple *Sport product red*. A perfectly vibrant shade of red and is currently my favourite. I really like their sport straps..

It's going to be fun seeing what you guys have.
*SHOW ME!! *:-!

Chibatastic


----------



## Chibatastic

Rtar said:


> Some monts ago I started making my own straps. I have made straps for myself, my wife and some familymembers. Here are some of them...


Umm any of these for apple watch?


----------



## Rtar

Sorry. reading too fast. I missed the "apple part.


----------



## BarracksSi

I would have something to show, but I still haven't bought any beyond the black Sport band that came with my first-gen SS AW.

It's partly the wife's doing, but it's partly because the Sport strap is so much nicer to use than I expected it to be, I'm not sure that any other strap would be an upgrade.

Pictured with the oldest watch in the house, my grandpa's Bulova (also almost surely bought here in DC) --


----------



## Chibatastic

Y'know I totally get how you feel. The sports straps are tremendous!

So far it feels a bit stiff but I think the black is great.




























It makes my watch look stealthy! More under the radar than any of my other straps. It's deep black matches the screen perfectly.
Pretty cool!!

Chibatastic



BarracksSi said:


> I would have something to show, but I still haven't bought any beyond the black Sport band that came with my first-gen SS AW.
> 
> It's partly the wife's doing, but it's partly because the Sport strap is so much nicer to use than I expected it to be, I'm not sure that any other strap would be an upgrade.
> 
> Pictured with the oldest watch in the house, my grandpa's Bulova (also almost surely bought here in DC) --


----------



## gmgSR50

Where's a good place to get an adapter for lugs? I'm not necessarily wanting to buy a strap with it, just add a nice looking lug option. I already have straps that I'd like to try on the watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chibatastic

I purchased my lugs in 2015 from Clockwork synergy. Watchobsession has them as well.
It looks like they have changed quite a bit since I got mine and I just realized I should have ordered 24mm straps instead of 22mm. Oops!!

https://www.watchobsession.co.uk/products/apple-watch-strap-adapters-in-silver
https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/product-category/accessories/apple-watch-adapters/

The adapters have held up perfectly though.

Chibatastic



gmgSR50 said:


> Where's a good place to get an adapter for lugs? I'm not necessarily wanting to buy a strap with it, just add a nice looking lug option. I already have straps that I'd like to try on the watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clockworksynergy

Chibatastic said:


> I purchased my lugs in 2015 from Clockwork synergy. Watchobsession has them as well.
> It looks like they have changed quite a bit since I got mine and I just realized I should have ordered 24mm straps instead of 22mm. Oops!!
> 
> https://www.watchobsession.co.uk/products/apple-watch-strap-adapters-in-silver
> https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/product-category/accessories/apple-watch-adapters/
> 
> The adapters have held up perfectly though.
> 
> Chibatastic


Thanks for the mention! Glad to heard that they are still working for you!

https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/product-category/accessories/apple-watch-adapters/


----------



## clockworksynergy

gmgSR50 said:


> Where's a good place to get an adapter for lugs? I'm not necessarily wanting to buy a strap with it, just add a nice looking lug option. I already have straps that I'd like to try on the watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We sell individual Apple adapters in 7 different colors on our site! Feel free to check us out; watchuseek forum followers receive 15% off at checkout with code: *watchuseek15* Good luck in your search!

https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/product-category/accessories/apple-watch-adapters/


----------



## MuckyMark

Late to the party as usual..Here are mine.









Left to right

Clockwork Synergy Premium Brown

Apple black woven nylon

Clockwork Synergy 2 piece classic NATO

Clockwork Synergy Silicone

Kobwa Nike knockoff(Amazon)

Apple Sport Band

Panatime Aviator Black with blue/white stitching

Not shown is the strap I wear most often the Classic Buckle in black. The Aviator is #2 and the Nike knockoff is #3 when working out. I can also vouch for the quality of Clockwork Synergy's adapters.


----------



## Derekwd

nice collection


----------



## Chibatastic

Hey guys,

Got 2 more flavours recently!

View attachment 10886314


*Hirsch Earth natural calfskin in honey brown (left).
*
*Hirsch Ranger Retro Leather Parallel brown (right).*









Ordered these in the correct *24mm* size which makes a HUGE difference! My other straps are in 22mm and while they fit the adapters, the 2 extra mm's seems to work wonders for comfort and overall aesthetic. Apple leather straps are 24mm as well but these are in a different league imo. I tried on the OEM saddle brown classic buckle and while the colour was nice, I felt quality was lacking for the amount you pay. Especially compared to their sports straps (awesome). I cut them slack though because they've only been in the game for what, like 2 years? Hirsch on the other hand 252. So 250 years more experience, yikes!

On to more photos!















The Ranger retro is the more casual of the two. Contrast stitching frames the AW nicely and the old school look meshes well with my bleeding edge tech from apple. A really nice juxtaposition imo that will only improve as the strap ages.

Speaking of, it perfectly matches my well patinated leather iPhone case. Used to be "Saddle brown" and was much brighter!
















Both of these straps are really thick!! Much thicker than Apple.









It takes a while to work them in, I had to pre bend mine a bit. After that and a bit of wear they feel like they were made for the watch.









I don't have to buckle it as tight as I would any of my other straps. The watch it's self doesn't flop around at all. Balances really well!!
Maybe this is why I had no problem wearing them while I worked out. Not uncomfortable in the way you would expect leather to be while riding a bike @150+ watts!
















Sure it's winter here and I'm indoors, but I cycle like a madman! No need for sweaty details 

The only thing I can nitpick the Ranger Retro for is the buckle. It's quite large and the way it stands out makes my wrist look wee. Admittedly I'm not used to so much bling on the back of my wrist. If I could order again it would *definitely* be with the *black buckle option. *Not sure if this could be switched out using a springbar tool. There are no holes @ the sides for a pin or poker tool to get through. Anyone know?















Overall an awesome companion to the AW!
Going to continue this in the next post..


----------



## Chibatastic

Hirsch Earth natural calfskin in honey brown.









Simply put I *love* this strap!
Dressier than the Ranger but still works with jeans.
The embossed coordinates and compass were what attracted me in the first place. They are repeated on the inside of the strap


> 46° 37' N, 14° 18' E Klagenfurt Austria


Curious, I did a bit of google touristing.


















I'm assuming this is exactly where the Hirsch company is or maybe where it started 252 years ago?? Looks like a nice place :-!

















On the wrist it feels both lighter and softer than the Ranger Retro. It also tapers a couple of mm's, so it's 22mm at the buckle. Perhaps this is why it doesn't grip the wrist quit as firmly as the Retro. Buttery soft leather and such a comfortable & classy strap.
I really like this particular shade of brown!!









The buckle here is perfect on this one. No nitpicks on this strap whatsoever, wouldn't change a thing! :-!









So all in all - I'm impressed with these! Hundreds of years better than the Apple variants ;-)
Thanks for looking!

Chibatastic


----------



## WatchObsession

Here's a birds eye view of the Hirsch factory in Klagenfurt, thought the co ordinates were for there but could of been the house where the Strap Dynasty all started, both in Klagenfurt, just spent three days with Hirsch and it is a beautiful town


----------



## Chibatastic

WatchObsession said:


> Here's a birds eye view of the Hirsch factory in Klagenfurt, thought the co ordinates were for there but could of been the house where the Strap Dynasty all started, both in Klagenfurt, just spent three days with Hirsch and it is a beautiful town


Next time you get in touch with them, can you ask about the coordinates? Would be cool to know!


----------



## Trekkie

Shinola natural leather strap using the MIFA clasp buckle lugs.


----------



## VeteranAF

Nice variety there!


----------



## ccm123

Nice straps!


----------



## jdres

Case Mate leather strap in black with black buckle and adapters.


----------



## RandM

I bought an embarrassing number of straps; however, I prefer the solid black rubber Apple. Maybe because it holds it snug and your pulse reading is more accurate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chibatastic

The Hirsch Earth natural calfskin is probably the my favourite strap out of everything I own. The leather is so soft and the way it looks and feels is just amazing.
I have a hard time putting anything else on now, and that includes the sports straps!

Chibtastic


----------



## rockin'ron

Love the look of Carbon Fiber straps on the Apple Watch!!!


----------



## ronalddheld

How comfortable are they compared to silicone or other leather straps?


----------



## Chibatastic

ronalddheld said:


> How comfortable are they compared to silicone or other leather straps?


Most comfortable of all my straps. The sports strap beats it for exercising and swimming though. I've struck jackpot with this one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarfin

Curious where you got the carbon fiber straps? Those are VERY sharp!


----------



## shuke

I have a Monowear Design Zulu on mine that I love. I also have a nice sueded leather, but need a new adapter for it.


----------



## r3kahsttub

On a sample strap, next to some NATOs.


----------



## akita0507

r3kahsttub said:


> On a sample strap, next to some NATOs.


wow love this pic, great collection


----------



## CVega

Panatime Classic
Brown Genuine Vintage










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r3kahsttub

akita0507 said:


> wow love this pic, great collection


Thank you sir. Honestly, the AW has been getting lots of wrist time. Now that I have a bunch of straps, I feel it is a whole less boring. Only thing is, at the back of my head, I know for a fact that the watch has a lifespan and when the time comes, either give it all up, or pay more money to upgrade. You don't have this problem with a mechanical watch.


----------



## ronalddheld

r3kahsttub said:


> Thank you sir. Honestly, the AW has been getting lots of wrist time. Now that I have a bunch of straps, I feel it is a whole less boring. Only thing is, at the back of my head, I know for a fact that the watch has a lifespan and when the time comes, either give it all up, or pay more money to upgrade. You don't have this problem with a mechanical watch.


You can reuse the straps on a new AW.


----------



## Chibatastic

So I was in the Apple store to pick up an 8+ case. Not only did they have my favourite colour in said case..









The ultra violet is amazing. They had none on demo / display so to see it out of the box I had to buy it first. When we opened the box, both the Genius and I had a "WOW" moment. No way I was returning. They did an awesome job with this colour!

Chibatastic


----------



## asteele711

Chibatastic said:


> So I was in the Apple store to pick up an 8+ case. Not only did they have my favourite colour in said case..
> 
> View attachment 12511875
> 
> 
> The ultra violet is amazing. They had none on demo / display so to see it out of the box I had to buy it first. When we opened the box, both the Genius and I had a "WOW" moment. No way I was returning. They did an awesome job with this colour!
> 
> Chibatastic


Like that color a lot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chibatastic

asteele711 said:


> Like that color a lot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too!

Probably the best shade of purple they could have picked. Much nicer than the after market band I got back when I was purple starved :-d









Don't think I posted my obsidian black Nike sports band yet. Best I have for hot weather / exorcise.

Chibatastic


----------



## SKOBR

SK0BR


----------



## spaceman

Bought my Apple Watch about 2 months ago. My strap collection just keeps on growing.









Top (L-R): Yellow Sport Band, Red Sport Band Sport Band, Green, Apple Pride Edition Woven Nylon band
Bottom (L-R): Ocean Blue Sport Band, Concrete Sport Band, Nike White/Platinum Sport Band, Noman Tan leather strap
On Apple Watch: Black Sport Band


----------



## DougFNJ

My favorite is definitely the DLC Steel bracelet......I just bought a Nike black sport loop and it is really comfortable.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceman

ROYGBV


----------



## SKOBR

SKOBR use Tapatalk with the new iPhone X


----------



## cwmehring

Wife's Rose Gold collection on top and my Space Black on bottom.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark

DougFNJ said:


> My favorite is definitely the DLC Steel bracelet......I just bought a Nike black sport loop and it is really comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pardon my ignorance but what face is this? Is it unique to the Cel version?

Thanks


----------



## BarracksSi

MuckyMark said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what face is this? Is it unique to the Cel version?
> 
> Thanks


Yup, only on the cellular version. It normally shows signal strength with green dots below the "12", too.


----------



## Dunkeljoanito

Handarbeit

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kjse7en

Had this calfskin leather strap made with pin-and-tuck mechanism. 
Pretty neat but a tad too thick to match the minimalist character of the watch.

































Cheers :-d
KJ


----------



## MuckyMark

Clockwork Synergy desert camo


----------



## SMP300M

Here are my straps. 1st photo is front side. 2nd photo is backside.

















From left to right (or bottom to top with the photo rotated):
1. Apple Sports band (Fog) that came with my Series 3 Silver Aluminum.
2. Apple Sports band that I got from work. I have no idea what color this is.
3. Apple Woven Nylon band (Midnight Blue). The color is darker in the photo than real life.

I was pleasantly surprised by Apple Silicon band. It is more comfortable than I expected, though the Silicon is a little sticky against my skin. I got the Woven Nylon just for heck of it because it was at discount. It is now my default band. Very comfortable.

I was thinking about getting 3rd party leather band on Amazon. Still debating if I should. Concerned with quality and reviews of screws coming loose.

I still like to get Apple's Nike Sports band. I will get that if the color that I want goes on discount.


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## scarrz

I like the camo style.



MuckyMark said:


> Clockwork Synergy desert camo


----------



## Rosenbloom

My 42mm AW3 Nike+ with 22mm (not 24mm) leather straps ;-)


----------



## Rosenbloom

Black leather straps


----------



## mikejulietpapa

I always thought the stock rubber strap was super comfy. I also have a leather strap from Nomad that I like but man if that rubber that Apple uses isn't super soft.


----------



## scentedlead

mikejulietpapa said:


> I always thought the stock rubber strap was super comfy. I also have a leather strap from Nomad that I like but man if that rubber that Apple uses isn't super soft.


Ditto. Before I bought my first AW, I thought I would buy all these straps. If I was gonna change faces, why not change straps too? Turns out, nothing really compares to the original sport band's comfort, and a black band goes with most faces, as well as most outfits.


----------



## Rosenbloom




----------



## utzelu

I like the leather strap. Could you give more details?


----------



## Rosenbloom

utzelu said:


> I like the leather strap. Could you give more details?


I live in Hong Kong and bought these leather straps from taobao.com in China. Each pair costs about US$14-15. ;-)


----------



## THG

First ever post in this forum  I've posted in the Swiss and vintage Japanese divers forums for years but I figured I'd show my recently acquired combo: a 42mm Series 2 on a black Sport Loop band. Extremely comfy and ready for action










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Trekkie

Black and blue!

No-name "genuine alligator" strap with a Breitling buckle, don't as me why, it just fits nicely.


----------



## broadwayron

I've been buying way more than I expected...


----------



## THG

Trying my black isofrane strap. Very comfortable fit and feel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## utzelu

THG said:


> Trying my black isofrane strap. Very comfortable fit and feel.


How do you compare the Isofrane with the Apple's own rubber straps? The price is eye watering high compared with Apple's.


----------



## THG

utzelu said:


> How do you compare the Isofrane with the Apple's own rubber straps? The price is eye watering high compared with Apple's.


I have other automatic/quartz watches,mostly divers(check my signature) thus ISOs were an obvious option and well worth the money.

I also have a NOS original isofrane that fits even comfier but is of course proportionally more expensive than a regular iso even.

All that to say that I prefer ISOs over the stock apple rubber sport straps, particularly since I already have a couple. Although I use my AW mostly with the sport loop band which is also super comfy.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chief F1 Fan

I know people like the sport strap but I positively hate it on my watch, perhaps that's why I don't wear this much. So, I decided to get this


instead with some WatchObsession adapters as well of course.


----------



## utzelu

I just got a Spigen Rugged Armor Pro band/case specifically for sports activities. The quality is basic but for the price is not bad. I am surprised there are no high quality case/bands combos on the market. Beside Catalyst (excellent look but seem to break easily) and i-Blason, there is nothing that looks good, uses high quality materials and tough protection.


----------



## powerband

I am currently indifferent to most aftermarket straps because I'm finding that the Apple Sport Loop is so comfortable and befitting of the AW4 stainless steel gold.




























Purely by accident and dumb luck but the Apple Sport Loop I randomly chose has specks of gold in it, which matches the darker gold of the case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edhchoe

my aw4 on chromexcel leather straps.


----------



## broadwayron

I just ordered my 4th color of chromexcel from Ashland Leather. I probably should have skipped color #4 because it’s too similar to #8, but I really like their straps. They fit me well, too.


----------



## TLUX

Very nice collection.


----------



## Trekkie

Series 4 on a leather strap from Ball Watch (Green beret), no-name deployment clasp, and silicon anchors (for earrings) used as spacers to keep band from moving around...


----------



## gward10

Trekkie said:


> Series 4 on a leather strap from Ball Watch (Green beret), no-name deployment clasp, and silicon anchors (for earrings) used as spacers to keep band from moving around...
> View attachment 13554691


I love this strap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alitaher2009

Very nice colour.
brown strap looks amazing


----------



## Palmettoman

powerband said:


> I am currently indifferent to most aftermarket straps because I'm finding that the Apple Sport Loop is so comfortable and befitting of the AW4 stainless steel gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purely by accident and dumb luck but the Apple Sport Loop I randomly chose has specks of gold in it, which matches the darker gold of the case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. The sport loop bands are fantastic. I used to own alot of aftermarket ones for my series 2 but sold them all with it. Since I've gotten the sport loop, I have no desire to try anything else. The silicon is nice also but comes in 2nd.


----------



## Sine80

This one was on my apple watch, but I put it on my Nighthawk.


----------



## itsmemuffins

On rubber





























On space grey Moko link bracelet


----------



## kjse7en

Here're my 3 combo: 
Leather on steel deployant clasp with matching steel lugs
Nike+ Hyper Grape band
Classic steel bracelet


----------



## Negan68

My Exp 2 on a new Bark & Jack green nato.
Looks great.


----------



## ronalddheld

Negan68 said:


> View attachment 14009207
> 
> My Exp 2 on a new Bark & Jack green nato.
> Looks great.


This thread is for straps on AWs, not a general strap thread.


----------



## david_h_moss

Seat belt strap is a game changer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

david_h_moss said:


> Seat belt strap is a game changer!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude. I want to put your phone number on another telemarketing list for each speed post you've made today.


----------



## jason1971

Clessant Black Barenia Calf for dressier days. It's nice, but I've had two lugs fail (replaced by the company for no charge). They make the same in a beautiful golden brown, but I haven't made the leap yet due to the relatively high cost and infrequent use. Most of the time I stick with a sport band.


----------



## utzelu

Wearing this strap today. I find these Apple woven nylon straps to be the best straps ever, in terms of quality and price. The colors and textures are fantastic. Too bad Apple doesn't make this style anymore, for some unknown reason.


----------



## pfb

Just picked up a new Apple Watch, 4.44. Came with the rubber strap, put on this Amazon special, basically a clone of the Apple Sport Loop band but in a much wider range of colors. Kind of looks like a nylon Nato band, but has a velcro closure and the band material has a bit of give to it.

✔ Super comfortable.
✔ Looks great.
✔ Doesn't have metal parts that rub against my laptop when I type.
✔ Easily adjustable.

$7, with free same day delivery? Sold! Just ordered a couple more in different colors.

Is it as high quality as an Apple sport strap? Surely not, but with how easy it is to change straps on the Apple watch, we will keep this one in rotation for a while!


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Is there anything for attaching an Apple Watch onto the same strap as a normal watch? I know about Sinn's solution, but it is expensive and seems clunky at best.

Asking because I'm looking at getting a series 4 primarily as a health monitor and am not entirely sure I like the notion of dual-wristing with it.


----------



## jlatassa

itsmemuffins said:


> On rubber
> View attachment 13840471


Nice! Which strap is this?


----------



## camaroz1985

pfb said:


> Just picked up a new Apple Watch, 4.44. Came with the rubber strap, put on this Amazon special, basically a clone of the Apple Sport Loop band but in a much wider range of colors. Kind of looks like a nylon Nato band, but has a velcro closure and the band material has a bit of give to it.
> 
> ✔ Super comfortable.
> ✔ Looks great.
> ✔ Doesn't have metal parts that rub against my laptop when I type.
> ✔ Easily adjustable.
> 
> $7, with free same day delivery? Sold! Just ordered a couple more in different colors.
> 
> Is it as high quality as an Apple sport strap? Surely not, but with how easy it is to change straps on the Apple watch, we will keep this one in rotation for a while!


When I had mine the Amazon "Sport Loop" was always my go to. I had 7 or 8 different colors, and just rotated them as needed. Definitely the most comfortable band I found. The olive color as you show was one of my favorites.


----------



## Johnjm

jlatassa said:


> Nice! Which strap is this?


+1
Where is that from?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers

watchcrank said:


> Is there anything for attaching an Apple Watch onto the same strap as a normal watch? I know about Sinn's solution, but it is expensive and seems clunky at best.
> 
> Asking because I'm looking at getting a series 4 primarily as a health monitor and am not entirely sure I like the notion of dual-wristing with it.


I thought about this option as well, but then I read the HR monitor on the AW is not designed to function on the inside of the wrist. Knowing that, I figured it would be ineffective for reliable HR info. I guess it would still suffice for counting steps and such.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins

Johnjm said:


> +1
> Where is that from?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Its one I made myself.

The lugs you can find on amazon, eBay, AliExpress. Are sure they are 24mm

The rubber strap is for here Also 24mm
Newest Fashion Black Silicone Rubber Waterproof Watch Strap Band Deployment Buckle 20 22 24 MM-in Watchbands from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

The clasp is from here choose your colour. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/20mm-Watch-...0401188?_ul=IE

The rubber straps are so cheap I would suggest you order several. Just in case. Because you have to cut them to size. I boil the straps to make the. Conform to my wrists better. Just boil some water in a kettle the. Pour the boiling water into a pirex dish with the two pieces of the strap. Let it sit for a couple of minutes then mould each part in an L shape under cold water.


----------



## Johnjm

itsmemuffins said:


> Its one I made myself.
> 
> The lugs you can find on amazon, eBay, AliExpress. Are sure they are 24mm
> 
> The rubber strap is for here Also 24mm
> Newest Fashion Black Silicone Rubber Waterproof Watch Strap Band Deployment Buckle 20 22 24 MM-in Watchbands from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
> 
> The clasp is from here choose your colour.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/20mm-Watch-...0401188?_ul=IE
> 
> The rubber straps are so cheap I would suggest you order several. Just in case. Because you have to cut them to size. I boil the straps to make the. Conform to my wrists better. Just boil some water in a kettle the. Pour the boiling water into a pirex dish with the two pieces of the strap. Let it sit for a couple of minutes then mould each part in an L shape under cold water.


Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom

With WatchGecko jubilee ;-)


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Prdrers said:


> I thought about this option as well, but then I read the HR monitor on the AW is not designed to function on the inside of the wrist. Knowing that, I figured it would be ineffective for reliable HR info.


Useful info. Thank you. |>


----------



## Soh1982

Can anyone recommend a high quality deployant to use with AW. Just bought one. My first experience with AW and so far so good. Looking to get a quality deployant and a quality dressy black and burgundy strap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sock

pfb said:


> Just picked up a new Apple Watch, 4.44. Came with the rubber strap, put on this Amazon special, basically a clone of the Apple Sport Loop band but in a much wider range of colors. Kind of looks like a nylon Nato band, but has a velcro closure and the band material has a bit of give to it.
> 
> Super comfortable.
> Looks great.
> Doesn't have metal parts that rub against my laptop when I type.
> Easily adjustable.
> 
> $7, with free same day delivery? Sold! Just ordered a couple more in different colors.
> 
> Is it as high quality as an Apple sport strap? Surely not, but with how easy it is to change straps on the Apple watch, we will keep this one in rotation for a while!
> 
> View attachment 14261845
> 
> 
> View attachment 14261859


Have you got the link for this strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers

Just recently picked up the Strapsco leather wrap, and I really like it a lot. It's basically a copy of the Apple version for a much lower price. Can't speak to its durability, but first impression is good...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meking

Rosenbloom said:


> With WatchGecko jubilee ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14372331
> 
> 
> View attachment 14372333


Nice combo! Big fan of that look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HDK

had to go with the martini in a mclaren!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vario

Here's mine on my Vario Italian leather


----------



## RandM

This is my new favorite, LeLuxe. They have subtle colors and are extremely comfortable. Since they are rubber, you never need to take them off.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Worker

RandM said:


> This is my new favorite, LeLuxe. They have subtle colors and are extremely comfortable. Since they are rubber, you never need to take them off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have one of these as well....the gray camo pattern. Very nice!!


----------



## BarracksSi

Finally got a third-party bracelet for mine (first one in almost five years). I got a decent fit for my wrist, but it's also just loose enough in the links (that is, not a tight-tolerance construction like, say, a Rolex Oyster bracelet) that it buzzes audibly when the watch vibrates. It also doesn't breathe as well as my Nike Sport strap.

I'll live with it for a good while and see how it does.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Looks good. Where did you find it?


----------



## BarracksSi

watchcrank_tx said:


> Looks good. Where did you find it?


Amazon, recommended by my sister who finally moved on from her fabric Sport Loop. It's from the "iiteeology" brand, less than 25 bucks (and feels like it, tbh). My CFO says no more AW straps for the rest of the year, so I'll hold off on upgrading to an Apple bracelet until much later.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Thanks! I have a pretty crappy AliExpress or Ebay bracelet I got for $15 or so. Yours at least looks nicer. I'll upgrade to an Apple bracelet myself when I upgrade from my Series Four, whenever that is. I'm hoping with Series Six they finally release a titanium version of the bracelet. Also hoping they come up with some sort of tool-less microadjust (hard to do on a butterfly clasp, I know), though the very short links should make sizing pretty convenient.


----------



## BarracksSi

watchcrank_tx said:


> Also hoping they come up with some sort of tool-less microadjust (hard to do on a butterfly clasp, I know), though the very short links should make sizing pretty convenient.


I think it'd be a good compromise if they had half links (or one-and-a-half links) to allow finer sizing while retaining the butterfly clasp.

I can't say that I would live with a link-and-pin-type bracelet as the Only Strap for the watch, either. Getting HR data during workouts seems more reliable if it fits snugly, and at least with this bracelet, it's not practical to remove links before each workout. The magnetic Milanese mesh would be the best choice, and the tool-free links of Apple's Link Bracelet seem reasonable, too.


----------



## BarracksSi

BarracksSi said:


> Finally got a third-party bracelet for mine (first one in almost five years). I got a decent fit for my wrist, but it's also just loose enough in the links (that is, not a tight-tolerance construction like, say, a Rolex Oyster bracelet) that it buzzes audibly when the watch vibrates. It also doesn't breathe as well as my Nike Sport strap.
> 
> I'll live with it for a good while and see how it does.
> 
> View attachment 15361048


Two-week-ish update:

I don't like it. Not for the Apple Watch.

To be clear: there's nothing wrong with it as a watch bracelet. Yeah, it could use a flip-clasp and more options for micro adjustment (like half links, and/or a range of holes in a flipover clasp), but some of my other watch bracelets don't have microadjust either and I live with them just fine. And the integrated custom endlinks are what AW bracelets should have by default.

But it brings nothing new to the watch, either. It's not tool-free like both of Apple's bracelets are, so you live with it as either a little loose or a little snug - meaning that it's either too loose to wear during workouts, or it's snug enough that it collects sweat. A Rolex EasyLink-style expandable clasp would go a long ways to making this a great daily-wear bracelet. But without that kind of feature, I think you'll still need at least a second strap.

What I've learned, then, is just how brilliant Apple's own straps and bracelets are, especially the Sport varieties. And, IMO, the AW needs to be complemented by a strap that's as forward-thinking as the watch itself. A simple old-school bracelet like this one doesn't do the trick.


----------

